# I have it bad...



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

So the last of my orders have arrived and my newest humi is all seasoned and ready to go. As I was placing my sticks in, my new-found OCD made itself known. I don't have too much higher end stuff, but I enjoy what I have. Here are some shots of my stash as it sits today... only about 4 months into my cigar smoking journey...
*Set up in the extra room...*








*Top shelf of the RyJ Humidor... All Diesel/ AJ Fernandez blends
*







*
Main compartment of the RyJ Humidor...Brazilia Overflow, Cain Overflow, Assorted Singles. 
*







*
Top shelf of the Lucky 7... The few that I have...
*







*
Next Shelf, Oliva Galore
*







*
Next up are the Nubs and Cain Nubs
*







*
Next Shelf holds the Cains, Cain Maduros, Cain F's and the 2 handmade Cain F singles from Sam Leccia
*







*
Next we have assorted Rocky Patels...
*







*
Followed by few Arturo Fuentes and Padrons
*







*
The bottom shelf holds a variety of CAO Cigars, the Americas, Brazilias, Italia, La Traviata, and Gold Maduro.
*







*
This is the newest humi... still waiting for the beads and humidity sheets to arrive. 
*







*
Top tray holds the Tatuajes and the DPG Blends.
*







*
The bottoms holds this overflow as well as all the various singles I have. (Torano, Padilla, Perdomo, Punch, Gurkha, Devil's Weed, 5 Vegas, etc...)
*


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

very nice looks like a good variety. your stash looks like that and your only 4 months in? better start making room for coolers and a vinotemp


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

That is a sweet stash, I wish we were neighbors! :smoke:


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

You are way ahead of where I was after 4 months! That means at 4 years you will own a box of every cigar made!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Looks like you slid down the slope as fast as I did! I really started by obsessin in May and now I have 2 desktops, a send table type humi and I am about to resurect my cooler!

Nice looking stash you got there Erich!:nod::nod::nod:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I love the R&J humidor...that would look great in my study. For 4 months in this hobby you have a great assortment of sticks any veteran would enjoy. I can't wait to see what you have after a year and there are plenty of us who *"have it bad"* but it could be worse...we could have it so bad we couldn't afford it.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking great after 4 months!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking great indeed Erich! :clap2:

Thanks for sharing the pics and the joy:thumb:


:bump2:


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

VERY nice.... VERY scrumptious


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

You do have it bad, in a good way. Great pics.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

SICK!

Wow, I aspire to have a collection like that! Hourly wages just arent cutting it 

What kind of humi is that with the drawers? And how do you keep it humidified, seams like its not sealed at all?

Once again, awesome stash youve got there!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice great pictures!hoto::cowboyic9::nod:


----------



## kp_church (Mar 28, 2010)

You have something that I have not seen. In the 9th picture, down on the far right, is a Padron Anni in a cellophane. Does your B&M do this after shipment? Any insight would be appreciated. I haven't heard of Padron shipping anything other than the fumas or base line in a cellophane. 

Nice looking collection.


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice, Erich.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I love the R&J humidor...that would look great in my study. For 4 months in this hobby you have a great assortment of sticks any veteran would enjoy. I can't wait to see what you have after a year and there are plenty of us who *"have it bad"* but it could be worse...we could have it so bad we couldn't afford it.


 Ditto on the humidor, a real looker. Beautiful assortment, looks like a veterans selection already.

Happy cigaring, Jerry


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

seems like you got a good thing going!


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

HOLY CHRIST!

I hate you.

j/k

Sheesh, at 4 months into my journey, I was lucky if I had a humi yet, period.


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

Outstanding, a very tasty selection indeed!:clap2:


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice selection!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> SICK!
> 
> Wow, I aspire to have a collection like that! Hourly wages just arent cutting it
> 
> ...


It is called the Lucky 7, Thompson sells it now I believe. I use Beads to keep it humidified. The seal is ok, not great, but it does the job. I actually need to add some beads when they get here in order to raise the humidity a bit.



kp_church said:


> You have something that I have not seen. In the 9th picture, down on the far right, is a Padron Anni in a cellophane. Does your B&M do this after shipment? Any insight would be appreciated. I haven't heard of Padron shipping anything other than the fumas or base line in a cellophane.
> 
> Nice looking collection.


I got it in a Padron Sampler pack. All of the sticks in the pack were in cello.


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> It is called the Lucky 7, Thompson sells it now I believe. I use Beads to keep it humidified. The seal is ok, not great, but it does the job. I actually need to add some beads when they get here in order to raise the humidity a bit.
> 
> I got it in a Padron Sampler pack. All of the sticks in the pack were in cello.


I was asked the exact same question on another forum lol. I thought it was odd at first but the sampler was packaged from Padron even had their 'story' on it.

Awesome stash bro. I've been at it about as long as you have and mine is no where near that, I am working on it though


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

id say u have it GOOD..

great collection there..

rb


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

That's quite impressive. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nice collection Erich! :nod:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Good looking stash. The RyJ humidor is very handsome!!!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Call me crazy, but where do I go to see the pictures?


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Nevermind, I'm an idiot. I only recently registered (after long time lurking) and realized that it's set to view posts from new to old. 

Cool stash!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

You have a wonderful assortment Erich! I love the collection AND the humidor! Thanks for the Cain F handmade!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Those are some beautiful humidors you got. I just got the basic humidors :lol: Great selection of smokes to boot!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Is the house next to you up for sale by chance or in foreclosure? If so please send me the Realtors name and number


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

It actually is! At a good price too. Nice neighborhood!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

You trying to be shuckins? Lol. Nice stash.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I have about 40 more sticks incoming... Looks like I'm going to have to hook up a tupperdor for a while! Pics to come tonight...


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

You have done well young Jedi!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice collection, Erich! It certainly looks like you've had a slippery slide. It's an impressive collection no matter how long you've been at it. You're blessed, brother.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> .................. It certainly looks like you've had a slippery slide..........


True Nough__!! :nod:

Erich is like those people who go skiing in a helicopter.
It never lands, it just hovers above the mountaintop... and when ya jump out and hit the slope....

YOUR GONE!!!!!!!!!!! :bolt: :lol: ound:

:high5:


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

Erich,
You are ridiculous

sincerely,

Tim


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's an update... LOTS OF PICTURES (Sorry!)

*Top shelf of the RyJ Humidor (Still AJ Fernandez Dominated)*








*Bottom of the humidor (Stocked with Cain, Cain F, Oliva V, some MoW and assorted AJ stuff)*








*Top Shelf of the Lucky 7 (CC's and 2 Viaje)*








*Second shelf is filled with Oliva*








*Third shelf holds Nubs, Cain Nubs, and some Liga Privada *








*Cains still the same*








*Rocky Patel Galore*








*Next is Fuente, Padron, and LFD, with an Illusione thrown in.*








*Bottom shelf is all CAO (La Trav and La Trav Maduro, America, Brazilia, Gold, Soprano, Italia)*








*Top shelf of the Cherry desktop...*








*Bottom of the Cherry desktop*








*Top shelf of the newest humi...*








*And the "dump" (Various singles and over-stock)*


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I sent you a pm. But I use my phone so the don't always go through, and it's not in my sent folder. Did hu get it?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I did not... What's up?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Shoot me one.


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Just when I thought my envy of your stash couldn't get worse, you go and 10 up it.

Great collection! I hope I can have half of that kind of stash when I hit a year into this "hobby"!


----------

